# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Cyanite, AI-powered music analysis, Berlin and Mannheim, Germany

## Airicist

Website - cyanite.ai

youtube.com/channel/UCq_kUw4PD_QSt1WDXjxp-2A

facebook.com/cyaniteai

twitter.com/cyanite_ai

linkedin.com/company/cyanite-ai

Co-founder and CEO - Markus Schwarzer

Co-founder and CTO - Joshua Weikert

Co-founder and CMO - Jakob Höflich

Products and projects:

Cyanite, AI-based music analysis and recommendation tool

----------

